# Electric bikes - Any recommendations?



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry - I don't whether this is the correct category to pose this question but I want to buy an electric bike. 

I have MS and able to cycle a certain distance (3-4 miles) on most days providing it is quite flat but struggle on other days and think an electric bike would provide the answer to my problems. 

I don't want to pay more than is necessary but would like something reliable and able to carry some shopping as I can't bear not being able to do the things I used to do. 

I have looked at lots of websites but am confused with the watts/amps/charging stuff.

Any advice that could point me in the right direction would be really appreciated. 

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bike*

Mrs TM has a http://www.juicybike.co.uk/ classic

Our friend has ME and she has ridden it and said "it is amazing"

If you can get to Bobs store in Buxton, you can usually test drive one.

TM


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have bought two from AS Bikes, Peter is very knowledgable and provides good enthusiastic service. He is at all of the major shows. Had a problem with one that was a year old, took it to him and he and his mechanic spent all morning working on it. When thet could not fix it satisfactorily they gave me a brand new one to take back home with me.
http://www.folding-bikes.net/asbikes/
Gerry


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

we also have electric bikes from AS and I echo the comments posted previously.Pete gives excellent back up service, always available for advice and practical help.

The bikes are very well made and designed, comfortable to ride and the battery life is exceptional. The only down side is the weight, they are brilliant to ride but heavy to put on a bike rack or in a van.This said it's the same with all electric bikes.

It's changed our trips away completely as we can venture as far as we like and know we can get back with no problems.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm in the process of getting an electric bike too. Its on order, just waiting with baited breath for it to arrive. Its a dutch style one, which I'm sure will be comfortable and easy to use. Had a go on it at the Newbury show which was fun as I hadn't ridden a bike for years. You know what they say "It's just like riding a bike", well it didn't exactly all come flooding back especially the keeping my balance and steering round corners bit :lol: . I have dodgy knees and hoping that this will help to strengthen them a bit and save taking the wee car on our shorter breaks away. The one I'm getting is a City Pioneer Ultra Light Torque Pedac Sensor!!! Phew. From HSC Motor Factors at Long Eaton. Its not the cheapest around, but there seems to be a lot to consider with e-bikes, so its best to think and research about it very carefully and if possible test drive a few. There are some places that sell lots of different types and encourage you to try before buying. Google and see what turns up. I think there is a place near Leominster that specifically sells e-bikes.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I can endorse what Gerry and Friant have said.

We just bought a pair of bikes from Peter (A.S.Bikes) at the Stratford show, and were most impressed with his honest and straightforward manner.

At his suggestion we hijacked and spoke to several owners of his bikes (_who must get fed up of being stopped and quizzed_! :roll: ) and every one of them sang his praises and said what wonderful after sales support he provides. Pretty much what Gerry said in one case, and another had received a free service when she only asked him to adjust her brakes.

That was good enough for me!

Dave 

Edited for clarity.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We are also looking at buying electric bikes. 

We have short listed AS Bikes. Can anyone tell me if he has stock at shows or do you place an order? I note the 36v are sold out until mid July which is when the Northern show takes place.

Thanks Jan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

he had a stock at Newbury, but I suppose it depends on what stock / space is available?


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

My Giant electric bike is 3 years old now and I've been very pleased with it. Of course, I'm now completely out of date with the market which is quite fast changing.

However, I will offer you two important tips. Before you hand over the money check carefully on the replacement cost of a battery. In my case it was nearly £300 which I managed to get reduced to £210.

Secondly, read the instructions about battery care more carefully than I did. I used to plug in the charger immediately on my return from a long ride instead of waiting for 24 hours. Mine is a Li-On type and things may be quite different now but just bear in mind that, as detailed above, it can be expensive if you misuse your battery.

Good luck with your purchase.

Ian


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try this instead:






tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would also like an electric bike, but as I am unable to pedal more that about 3 turns max, I would have to rely on the electric completely, any ideas please.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> I would also like an electric bike, but as I am unable to pedal more that about 3 turns max, I would have to rely on the electric completely, any ideas please.
> 
> cabby


Don't bother! 8O

Sorry to be the bearer of sad tidings, but the maximum power allowed is 250 Watts, and that is not enough to take you up a hill on its own. It makes it a whole lot easier, but on anything at all steepish you do have to pedal as well.

I'd suggest you ring A.S. Bikes on 02476 303228 and ask their advice. (Between 9.00 and 5.00, but no telephone service Thurs or Sun.)

They are extremely accommodating and helpful, and I was very reassured when Peter stressed the limitation I have just outlined *before *we bought our bikes.

They will not try to sell you one if it is not going to be suitable.

Dave 

No connection etc., etc..


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

The battery in the e-bike I'm buying is made up of a line of individual batteries. Apparently the problem that usually occurs with batteries not holding a charge anymore is that one of the batteries has failed, the rest may well be fine. Apparently its just a matter of testing each battery and replacing the failed one (so we have been told anyway)


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies. They have given me plenty to think about - will pop over to Buxton this weekend and also go the next nearby Motorhome Show if A.S.Bikes are exhibiting there.

Thanks again

Chris


----------

